# Oil Filters SB9911, CH9911, 06D 115 466



## IcyTurtle (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheap Oil Filters from eBay if anyone else wants to stock up! 

Part numbers 
Interchange Part Number: SB9911	Manufacturer Part Number: CH9911 
Other Part Number: 06D 115 466 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-A...ke:Volkswagen|Model:Jetta&hash=item41575c9750


----------

